
Show HN: Clipboard Plus, free and open-source clipboard manager for Windows - oormicreations
Clipboard Plus is a Windows utility to view and manage the Windows clipboard.<p>Download : <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;oormicreations&#x2F;ClipboardPlus&#x2F;releases" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;oormicreations&#x2F;ClipboardPlus&#x2F;releases</a><p>It maintains and can display up to five copied items or clips.<p>Clicking on a clip loads it back into the clipboard and it is ready for pasting into another application. You can clear or save individual clips or all clips by clicking on the corresponding menu items.<p>You can edit the clips and open urls directly from the clipboard plus.<p>The clips can be added to sticky clips, which is like a built in sticky notes with reminders etc.<p>You can enable or disable password mode. When enabled, it masks the copied passwords. You can minimize the Clipboard Plus window to the tray.<p>This tiny but useful utility is completely free and open sourced.
======
ubercow13
There's also ditto

[https://ditto-cp.sourceforge.io](https://ditto-cp.sourceforge.io)

~~~
dmortin
Ditto is great. I tried several clipboard managers and I found Ditto the best.

A great feature which is not enabled by default is serching for substrings in
any order, so if you want to search for an item which contains somewhere the
strings 'dog' and 'cat' for example, then you just type 'dog cat' and it finds
all entries which contain both of these substrings in any order anywhere.

~~~
criddell
My only complaint with Ditto (and they may have fixed it by now) is the clip
database grows unbounded. I ran out of space on my drive and I found the Ditto
database was taking up several gigabytes. There is an option to delete and it
took a long time to finish (overnight).

~~~
pasbesoin
I haven't used it in a while, but I recall a count limit that would trigger
trimming when exceeded. In fact, as I recall, I had to manually increase or
remove the default of... was it 500?, in order to get clips to stick around
for the period of time I required.

Clips could also be flagged (I forget the terminology used) so that they would
not be automatically deleted. For stuff you used chronically or really needed
to keep around (in which case, you shouldn't be solely trusting it to the
utility's database -- even though, backed by SQLite, that was pretty darned
stable; not entirely, though, back then, as I had it bork on me once or
twice).

------
gwbas1c
One of the things I want is a clipboard manager that removes most (or all)
text formatting by default.

I'm always opening up Notepad to remove formatting.

~~~
wodenokoto
I use the URL bar for that :)

~~~
bhauer
At least in some browsers (such as those built by search engine/advertising
companies), I would worry about pasting anything into the URL bar because it
will be immediately sent to third-parties to assess what search terms to
recommend in the suggestion box. It's probably safe to do so in some browsers.
But I would recommend using a network sniffer to see what happens when you
paste into the URL bar.

~~~
h1d
This. You might be sending some private text or a URL that's not supposed to
be publicly known and Google will know you better once more.

------
dzek69
Windows is going to get multi item, synchronized between devices clipboard in
next month.

I don't know the details, but it sounds pretty nice.

Your tool seem superior only when it comes to masking passwords (how does it
know it's an password that's copied btw?).

Wishing you all the best though, alternative apps can make a good push for
Microsoft to implement useful stuff into Windows, plus they're nice for users.

~~~
llao
> synchronized between devices clipboard

Holy hell, that sounds like the utmost crazy privacy problem. Is it end-to-end
encrypted?

~~~
norealidea
its synced to your personal Microsoft account, only if your email is tied to
your OS. How is that a "utmost crazy privacy problem", plenty of people do the
same thing with cross platform tools.

------
myfonj
Good example of similar battle tested application could be also ClipX [0].
It's ten years old (untouched since release), written most likely for Windows
XP, and working to this days in Windows 10. I'm absolutely addicted to it.
Tried many alternatives and always came back to this gem.

(The only nuisance I ever had with it is recent clash of some Win 10 update
and ClipX DiskLog plugin that causes annoying delay of clipboard item after
copy. I had to disable that plugin after ten years.)

[0] [http://bluemars.org/clipx/](http://bluemars.org/clipx/)

~~~
jaxelr
+1 for clipx. Plenty of Customization, easily installable via chocolatey too.

------
Flenser
Cross platform and scriptable with JavaScript:

[https://hluk.github.io/CopyQ/](https://hluk.github.io/CopyQ/)

And translated into 22 languages:

[https://github.com/hluk/CopyQ/tree/master/translations](https://github.com/hluk/CopyQ/tree/master/translations)

------
vram22
Interesting, will check it out.

Coincidentally, I had come across pyperclip, a Python clipboard module
recently, and tried it out here:

pyperclip, a cool Python clipboard module:

[https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2018/08/pyperclip-cool-python-
cl...](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2018/08/pyperclip-cool-python-clipboard-
module.html)

That post shows a way to use pyperclip to do a quick word and line count of
any text you are working on, such as a blog post or article (as long as it is
within the clipboard size limit).

------
octosphere
Interesting that you can secure text that is a password/passphrase. For a
moment there I thought this was something like Tails OS' encrypted
clipboard[1] feature, but alas, no.

[1]
[https://tails.boum.org/doc/encryption_and_privacy/gpgapplet/...](https://tails.boum.org/doc/encryption_and_privacy/gpgapplet/decrypt_verify/index.en.html)

------
h1d
Recently found 1Clipboard which is simple and seems to do the job. I find it
amazing how Windows lack quality app for these tiny tasks. It's usually
somehow ugly and does more than you need while not easy to do the thing you
want to do.

Also wonder how none of the OS has any sort of decent clipboard manager for
decades when it should be their default feature.

There are plenty to choose on Mac but Unclutter is great.

------
pbhjpbhj
I'd be surprised if that's not a trademark infringement; there are a lot of
"clipboard plus" projects going back years.

------
dokka
That's a nice clipboard manager! I like the password mode. Here's my attempt
at a clipboard manager for programmers.
[https://github.com/DOKKA/MultiClipboardDeluxePro](https://github.com/DOKKA/MultiClipboardDeluxePro)

------
Siecje
What I want is an alternative clipboard. Sometimes I need to paste two things
many times and fairly frequently together.

I want a save this to my second clipboard and then be able to paste from that
clipboard without changing the default clipboard.

------
woodrowbarlow
your "clipboard commands" feature is pretty cool. have you considered
implementing a plugin API for developing new commands?

your UX on this could use some work, however. i don't want the clipboard
window to always be present, and i want "paste from history" to be a process
similar to the normal "paste" process.

------
Clipboarder_
I recommend
[http://nes.bplaced.net/clipboarder.html](http://nes.bplaced.net/clipboarder.html)

